# Tecumseh oil seal 27897



## charliecip (Jan 24, 2016)

If I am looking at the right part it is numbered 544001. Does anyone know if 27897 is the correct oil seal replacing the original Tecumseh number?

Snow Blower MTD model 611 with a Tecumseh HSSK50 67404S

http://www.jackssmallengines.com/Jacks-Parts-Lookup/Model-Diagram/tecumseh/42183/101765

Diagram part 75?


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

The 27897 number would be correct. The 544001 is manufacture of the seal part number these don't seldom if ever matches engine's IPL numbers. It a way of hiding the engines OEM part supplier source.


----------



## charliecip (Jan 24, 2016)

AVB said:


> The 27897 number would be correct. The 544001 is manufacture of the seal part number these don't seldom if ever matches engine's IPL numbers. It a way of hiding the engines OEM part supplier source.


Thanks for the reply. I hate ordering the wrong part! I'm overdue for a new machine, but it has several me well over the years (about 15) and starts up always on the first or second pull.

The seal is leaking while the machine is working.


----------



## charliecip (Jan 24, 2016)

Got the new seal on without too much trouble. Found one cheap enough on eBay with free shipping. Removal requires 1/8" drill bit and self-tapping screws into the old seal and pull it out using pliers. Not as easy as it looks on the video I watched. Had to get a couple screws in there with pliers on each to work it out. Very gingerly have to work the new seal onto the (oiled) shaft and tap into place using a short piece of PVC pipe. Not sure what a shop would charge to do this repair. They would probably rather just sell you a new machine and talk you out of the repair being this one is around 15 years old.

Hopefully, I can milk a few more years out of it before having to put out the money for a new machine. I have a good size driveway and couldn't really make one or two passes without the smell of oil and seeing oil dripping down the side of the machine by the auger belt cover. This oil seal needed to be replaced and glad I did this repair yesterday. Took the cover off that is over the carb, gave the a good dousing with the carb cleaner spray and the old machine running good and starting up on the first pull.


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

Thanks for posting back that you got it fix. It always nice to hear that problem had been resolved.

Another round of ice and snow is making its way through the Midwest. We expecting sever T-storms here late Tuesday.


----------

